

The Google Plus 50 (ideas) - nextparadigms
http://www.chrisbrogan.com/googleplus50/

======
kunjaan
The author seems too optimistic in many occasions. Case in point: "You don’t
need Quora, if you can ask detailed questions in G+ and share them with
specific Circles, etc." doesn't really resonate with me. Many of these
platforms(stackoverflow, metaoptimize, quora) rely on the expertise of
strangers.

------
sp332
34\. How long before we see our first Hangout live music "jam?" That’s one
record button away from being supercool. And one "name your price" Google
Checkout tweak away from being instant micro content for sale.

This one isn't possible because you can only hear one person talking at a
time.

~~~
rxin
I believe you hear everyone in the hangout session. It shows you in main
screen whoever is talking the loudest (i.e. the focus), but you do hear
everyone.

~~~
david_elson
The latency would make this difficult. Even 100ms is a lot when you are trying
to jam.

------
NSMeta
I was thinking over how Google+ fits in my everyday life. To me G+ is a
perfect email addition, email with social networking. G+ allows me to address
my posts to an individual, circles, public and have a social element to every
way I communicate.

What I would like to see in G+:

* Search like in GMail

* Ability to read my email

Though, these are just my initial thoughts and we have yet to see how people
would start using G+.

~~~
rwolf
A thousand times yes for search. It's like the electric company branching into
book sales but lighting their bookstores with torches.

------
nextparadigms
Great article. I wanted to share some of my thoughts on the Google+ share, and
then post them here, too, but it turned into a pretty long post, so you can
read it here if you want:

[https://plus.google.com/117702410245683101961/posts/c6HhtSVG...](https://plus.google.com/117702410245683101961/posts/c6HhtSVGY95)

